# Girls...I got something to tell you!(UPDATED-M/C)



## xxxjacxxx

IM PREGNANT!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just got back from town with a twin pack of frer and a digi, frer gave me a pretty good line for 10 dpo and the digi confirmed it straight after!!!!!!!!!!

I cant beleive it!!!
Im soooooo over the moon, OMG IM PREGNANT!!
stick bean stick!!

Thankyou so much to all the ttc girls that have put up with my silly questions over the last 3 months and for being there for me.......Im gonna cryyy:cry:


----------



## Laura1984

Congratulations sweetheart.
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lu28

Congratulations hon you so deserve this!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sending you lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp: xx


----------



## porkpie1981

OMG CONGRATS:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news sweety.

xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Ooooh congratulations! Am so thrilled you finally got your :bfp:


----------



## Shel

hey bump buddy, im so pleased for you



https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a158/shel_/Congrats-1.gif


----------



## starryeye31

I know I already said it but Congrats again hun , I just knew you were from reading your last post :happydance: Im sooooo Happy for you . :hug:


----------



## liamnsean

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:

Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months!! :)


----------



## Beltane

Im SO excitd for you. Been following your journey in the ttc forums. Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynxie

congrats x


----------



## Kerryanne

I'll say it again Congrats

Here's to a happy 9 months.

Did you anything different this cycle ??? Any tips :rofl::rofl:


----------



## kaygeebee

Yayyyyyyyyyy!! Congratulations hun!

lots of stickydust to you!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Kerry apart from the CBFM, not really, just bd like our lives depended on it!!:rofl:

Then did a headstand for about 20 mins. 

I did feel differently though this month, the outside of my boobs are killing me, have been since 8 dpo, back ache and sharp shooting pains down my right leg which are still there now. the occasional barf, lol:rofl: and absolutely shattered for most of the 2ww. Oh and yesterday my baked beans tatsted awful and they do today too!!:rofl:
Oh and my cervix felt differently from last month just before af, as I mentioned in my journal it didnt come down after o although its abit lower today and the knobbly bit has dissapeared, feels wet and slimey up there (tmi sorry):rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shel said:


> hey bump buddy, im so pleased for you
> 
> 
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a158/shel_/Congrats-1.gif

Thankyou Shel, I cant tell you what a big help you have been through my ttc journey, you were there to answer any of my questions and I always looked forward to you posting on my threads (feeling emotional now:rofl:)

So pleased we are going to be bump buddies now too!!:happydance:

Told you to keep my place warm over in 1st tri.........

Funny thing is, Im actually too scared to venture over there yet...:blush:


----------



## Barneyboo

:bfp::bfp:Will say it again fantastic news:bfp::bfp::happydance:


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats on your bfp hun x


----------



## Kerryanne

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Kerry apart from the CBFM, not really, just bd like our lives depended on it!!:rofl:
> 
> Then did a headstand for about 20 mins.
> 
> I did feel differently though this month, the outside of my boobs are killing me, have been since 8 dpo, back ache and sharp shooting pains down my right leg which are still there now. the occasional barf, lol:rofl: and absolutely shattered for most of the 2ww. Oh and yesterday my baked beans tatsted awful and they do today too!!:rofl:
> Oh and my cervix felt differently from last month just before af, as I mentioned in my journal it didnt come down after o although its abit lower today and the knobbly bit has dissapeared, feels wet and slimey up there (tmi sorry):rofl:


You did a headstand ?? didn't the blood rush to your head ???


----------



## Tishimouse

Awe, this is awesome news. CONGRATULATIONS at last and wishing you health and happiness for the next 8 months (one already gone wohoo!).

:kiss:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Big congrats :D xXx


----------



## tansey

Big Congrats! xx


----------



## Lois

:happydance: Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## miel

congratulations!!!:)


----------



## CHILLbilly

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
this is the first post i have read today!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!

:hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:

Wishing you all the best for the next 8months and beyond!!!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Guys, I'm still so overwhelmed!

Im off to a hawaiin party now, no drink for me.....I hope they are not all going to guess!!! 

Kerry, I did a half headstand not a full one, U know what I meant!:rofl:


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Congrats on your :bfp:

Am so so pleased for you hunni :happydance: :happydance:

Have a happy & healthy 9 months :)

:hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## Tiffers

So wonderful and exciting!! Congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## maz

congrats hun


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## hayley352

congrats hun xx


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Thats lovely news congratulations!!


----------



## Frankie

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## butterflies

huge congrats hun xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Oh, my goodness, that is fantastic, dont forget that you have been here for everyone else too, including me hun,

I am so happy for you Hun.

This news has brightened up my evening.
Good luck to you,
Shimmy,
xxx:happydance:


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations on your :bfp: Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! Sending you lots of sticky baby dust :dust: xx


----------



## RoRo77

OMG girl!!!

Well I expect you to send some mojo to us in cycle buddies.

I am so excited for you. Sending super glue stickies to you.

Drop in and say hey every now and then.


----------



## Carley

Congratulations darling!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Awwwwwww thanks so much girls, you lot really are so ace!!:hugs:

Shimmy - You say the nicest things hunny, now move over Im coming to join you!!:rofl:

Ro- I will definately keep popping in to see how your getting on , dont you worry! 

Infact I dont wanna leave all the girls from ttc, Ive made some lovely friends and although Im absolutely over the moon to be preggers, Im gutted about leaving you all:cry::cry::cry:

Thankyou all again, for your lovely words on this thread.:hug:


----------



## mrscookie

OH CONGRATS!!! :D such wonderful news! x


----------



## wishes

Fantastic news!! :happydance: H and H 9mths girlie!! :happydance:


----------



## shalagirl

Many congratulations on ur news. 

I was really pleased to see you got ur BFP after using ur CBFM this month and getting lots of highs. It all worked out in the end and I still have my own fingers crossed AF due in next 3 to 4 days.

So pleased for you - it's great to hear some good news.


----------



## Farie

Congrats sweetie, have a happy healthy 8 months


----------



## maddiwatts19

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
yay!!
have a super happy&healthy 9 months!
xx


----------



## bird24

yay!!! CONGRATS JACQUI!!!!!! XXXX


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations hun!! xo


----------



## Fern.x

*Congratulations!! Well Done.. Hope U have a happy 9 month :dxxx*


----------



## Chellebelle

congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Belle

:wohoo:
congratulations!!
xx


----------



## jolyn

OMG -haven't been on for a couple of days and look what I missed - congrats hun - get over to the pg journals asap :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## niknaknat

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:


----------



## Newbie77

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: and thanks for your advice over the past months. Have a wonderfully happy and healthy pregnancy x.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xxxx


----------



## TT's

Well done!!

Woop woop, it's excellent news :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Yay Congrats


----------



## Nicnac

Congratulations - lots of luck


----------



## Kat.

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thankyou to everybody that have wished me well.:hugs:

Im sending you all loadsa luck for your :bfp: in the near future.

xxxx:hug:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :D


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :D


----------

